
Cantor Set - amelius
https://www.math.hmc.edu/funfacts/ffiles/20004.3.shtml
======
CarolineW
For anyone wondering how we know the Cantor set is uncountable, here is one
way:

    
    
        Take any real in the interval [0,1)
        Express as a binary expansion
        Convert all the 1's to 2's
        Reinterpret as a ternary number
    

That forms a bijection between [0,1) and the Cantor set.

